
Is Enlightenment Compatible with Sex Scandals? - reedwolf
https://slatestarcodex.com/2019/10/16/is-enlightenment-compatible-with-sex-scandals/
======
RikNieu
Not according to the Pali suttas.

~~~
neonate
Which texts exactly?

~~~
RikNieu
Theravada
[https://www.dhammatalks.org/suttas/SN/SN35_127.html](https://www.dhammatalks.org/suttas/SN/SN35_127.html)
[https://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipitaka/mn/mn.060.than.html](https://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipitaka/mn/mn.060.than.html)

Mahayana [https://www.buddhismuskunde.uni-
hamburg.de/pdf/5-personen/an...](https://www.buddhismuskunde.uni-
hamburg.de/pdf/5-personen/analayo/sixfold-purity.pdf)

~~~
neonate
I appreciate the links. Thank you! But can you point me to what they say about
enlightenment being incompatible with sex scandals? I looked, but didn't see
it.

In case it helps, I'm genuinely interested. It seems to me that if
enlightenment is a thing, there's no reason to assume that it necessarily goes
along with conformity to conventional morality. In fact it seems likely that
such a person would be less constrained, because less subject to fear of
social pressure. But I don't know.

~~~
RikNieu
Enlightenment, in the Buddhist definition is not the abandonment of morality,
it follows its perfection. Thats why monks are required to be celibate.

From the second link above;

"Abandoning uncelibacy, he lives a celibate life, aloof, refraining from the
sexual act that is the villager's way."

Also, see this sutta, as per point 9:

[https://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipitaka/mn/mn.022.nypo.html...](https://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipitaka/mn/mn.022.nypo.html#fnt-6)

Enlightenment is the abandonment of sense desire, among other things.

